# Armed and famous: D list celebs join small town force



## kwflatbed

Muncie, Ind.-- Erik Estrada and other lesser celebrities have been sworn in as reserve officers of the city police department here, allowing them to carry badges and guns as part of a reality television series.

About 200 people packed into a Muncie City Hall auditorium for the Tuesday ceremony to swear in the former "CHiPs" star, along with La Toya Jackson, Jack Osbourne, Wee Man and Trish Stratus.
A producer coaxed the crowd into cheering loudly for the camera, and parts of the ceremony had to be repeated several times for the TV cameras.
"Roll call is at 6 o'clock," Muncie Police Chief Joe Winkle told the celebrities. "Do not be late."
Winkle had to say the line three times. The first take was interrupted by audience applause, the second was too quiet.
"Welcome to TV," said Julie Link of Forman Productions. "Sometimes, we have to retake."
The CBS show, "Armed and Famous," being filmed in this east-central Indiana city, population 66,000, follows the celebrities as they enforce the laws alongside city police officers.
Estrada joked with the crowd that people may not recognize him as an officer because he would not be wearing his toupee. He pulled up the back inch of his hairpiece and wiggled it, drawing laughter from the crowd.
Estrada carried a gun but rarely used it to stop bad guys in his 1970s motorcycle-cops drama.
He also appeared in VH1's "Surreal Life" in 2004. Osbourne, 21, son of rocker Ozzy Osbourne, was on the MTV's "The Osbournes." Wee Man, 33, a 4-foot-7 skateboarder, gained fame on the MTV show "Jackass."
Jackson, 50, a singer and sister of Michael and Janet Jackson, is a native of Gary, and Stratus is a former WWE professional wrestler.

Copyright 2006 The Associated Press








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## mikeyd1313

I wonder how this was made possible. Talk about liability.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Talk about a stupid idea...


----------



## Nightstalker

Wolfman said:


> How did Wee Man and LaToya get over the wall?


:L::L:


----------



## mikeyd1313

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Talk about a stupid idea...


It is very stupid, But honestly, i am going to have to watch it.


----------



## Clouseau

Wolfman said:


> How did Wee Man and LaToya get over the wall?


They took the test in Mass.


----------



## j809

Sounds like the Sheriff Depts around here.


----------



## Guest

Reality shows what will they think of next.


----------



## benike84

http://www.cbs.com/innertube/player.php?cat=124057&vid=124204&format=&auto=1

Here are some related videos. haha


----------



## Buford T

Is Massasoit swat next???


----------



## US706

Buford T said:


> Is Massasoit swat next???


:L: :L:


----------



## Inspector

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Talk about a stupid idea...


That's what television programming is all about folks.


----------



## EXTRACOP

most likely the best new show on this season . how sad is that!!!!!


----------



## Deuce

demeans the job...


----------



## BrickCop

The first guy to survive a celeb cop screw up will be a multi millionaire, talk about deep pockets. They can go after the "celeb", the Network, the PD, the town, etc....

It should be retitled *"Armed and Liable".*

Having said that, I'll admit that I'll tune into this train wreck.:mrgreen:


----------



## Macop

I am curious if they went to any type of reserve Police Academy.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

if theyre gonna do this get anna nicole and pamela andersonas partners


----------



## Oscar32

This is about as cool as Shaq being sworn in as an Orlando Special Officer...WTF


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Oscar32 said:


> This is about as cool as Shaq being sworn in as an Orlando Special Officer...WTF


 but atleast he had to go through a reserve academy and it wasnt for some half assed tv show


----------



## Guest

How would you like to have Weeman and Janet Jackson as your backup on a bad domestic??


----------



## NewEngland2007

Delta784 said:


> How would you like to have Weeman and Janet Jackson as your backup on a bad domestic??


They'd be more likely to be causing the domestic!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

get gary coleman on the job


----------



## SUOKKO

The worst idea ever!! I can't believe any PD would actually agree to this...shameful!


----------



## federal officer

It looks hysterical to me,
did you see the preview when "EE" got tazed damm funny.
cant wait to watch it


----------



## Macop

I bet the P.D/city was well compensated for it.


----------



## federal officer

I thought that i heard it was a small town in Indiana !!
the town was probably estatic about the celebs coming


----------



## Inspector

For a look at the feeling of locals and the story behind this "reality" show check this out: I suggest you cut and paste in address window if this does not appear in blue on your screen:

www.austin360.com/tv/content/ tv/stories/2006/12/29armedfamous.html

Sorry..Couldn't get it to work...Bottom line the people in town have mixed feelings and Celeb cops get nowhere near real police work. Janet couldn't get her pushups for quals either.


----------



## kwflatbed

http://www.austin360.com/tv/content/tv/stories/2006/12/29armedfamous.html


----------



## Inspector

Thanks KW... for the technical assistance


----------



## Macop

Its not really that small, The P.D consists of about 60 Officers with a population of about 66/67,000. Which is even worse because there is more of a chance to get into something serious, and the joke is over. I am curious as how the line cops feel about this. I am also still curious about the training, was it the same training that other reserve officers in Indiana go to or just some fluffed up B.S. I saw a few clips from the so called training and they seemed to be laughing, screwing around and having a good ole time.


----------



## Gil

That show will last half a season if that.....


----------



## KozmoKramer

Are we running out of Reality Show ideas?? What a farce.


----------



## DoD102

No liability...they are famous with money. They can buy their way out of anything.


----------



## Chree

Looks funny to me...I will definately watch it. By the looks of the trailers, it appears that they did have training in some type of academy. This will last at least a season. People love reality shows...especially if it involves police.


----------



## kwflatbed

Officer' Estrada trades obscenities

MUNCIE, Ind. - Former "CHiPs" star *Erik Estrada* got into an expletive-laced shouting match with a man who called him *Emilio Estevez* amid the filming of a reality television series.

Estrada, who was sworn in as a reserve officer last month for CBS Corp.'s "Armed & Famous" show, was in an ambulance with Randall R. Sims, 53, when the exchange unfolded Wednesday night.
The 57-year-old actor entered the ambulance after being asked to remove handcuffs from Sims, who had been stabbed in the leg during a domestic dispute. After addressing Estrada as Estevez, another Hollywood actor, Sims said he didn't want to appear on the show, which also stars La Toya Jackson, Jack Osbourne, Jason "Wee Man" Acuna and Trish Stratus.
The confrontation erupted after Sims, who led a successful push in 2004 to rename a Muncie street in honor of the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr., told Estrada he knew nothing about King and had only been in Muncie "for two days," The Star Press reported Friday.
Estrada told Sims he'd been in town for six weeks and said he grew up in Spanish Harlem - a rough Manhattan neighborhood King mentioned in his landmark 1967 speech calling for an end to the Vietnam War.
An exchange of obscenities followed before Estrada left the ambulance.
Muncie Police Chief Joe Winkle told The Associated Press on Friday that he hadn't seen footage of the confrontation, but had spoken with Estrada.
"We talked about it last night with him, the fact that that's something we encounter all the time, that you have to get a little thicker skin," Winkle said. "With any new officer we would tell them, `Hey, that's not how we conduct ourselves, don't get caught up in the moment, we're the ones who are professionals.' That's what we did with Erik and I think he truly understood that."
___
On the Net:
CBS:
http://www.cbs.com/primetime/armed_and_famous


----------



## Guest

Crazy idea but can't wait to see it. It will probably be a hoot


----------



## kttref

So are they going to like be reserve officers forever...? Are they gonna hang around? Gotta love it...I'll be forced to watch 1 episode and then recall why I hate reality TV.


----------



## kwflatbed

*To protect and disturb: CBS' 'Armed & Famous' misfires
*By *Mark A. Perigard*
Boston Herald TV Critic
Wednesday, January 10, 2007

_"Armed & Famous" Series premiere tonight at 8 on WBZ (Ch. 4)._ 
*Grade:* C+ 
Is the crime rate really that bad that cities need to hand out firearms to C-list celebrities? 
In the new CBS reality series "Armed & Famous," such minor talents as La Toya Jackson, Erik Estrada, Jack Osbourne, WWE diva Trish Stratus and "Jackass" player Jason "Wee Man"' Acuna become police officers for the Muncie, Ind., police force. 
That they don't kill each other or someone else - well, the season is just starting, so hold your breath.

In the premiere (tonight at 8 on WBZ, Ch. 4; an additional episode airs tomorrow at 8 p.m.), the five celebs show up for academy training. Estrada, best known as Ponch from the '80s series "CHiPs," thinks he has a leg up on his colleagues - because he once starred in a show about a police officer. 
 By that logic, "House's" Hugh Laurie can start performing surgery during his summer hiatus. 
Sgt. Rick Eber takes an instant dislike to his new recruits. "Saw your movie," he says to Acuna. "Wasn't impressed. 'Jackass' around here and see where it gets you." 
In this, the most entertaining part of the show, the cadets learn how to handle routine traffic stops, combative perps, firearms and Tasers. For the latter, each must first submit to being Tasered before being allowed to handle the weapon. 
Some of the footage screams instant YouTube classic. 
Jackson has an airy quality about her that suggests brother Michael crossed with Tammy Faye Bakker. She tells the camera that ever since she was little, she's always had two aspirations: to work at McDonald's and become a police officer. 
For some reason, the celebs make a detour to a laundromat. "This is my first time washing," Jackson says as she tries to push a dollar bill into a coin slot. 
After they are sworn in as officers, the semi-stars are paired with more experienced officers and hit the streets. 
Jackson's partner at first can barely tolerate her and practically forbids her from touching anything in the squad car. When they go to a dive for a meal, Jackson demands a tablecloth and a finger bowl. 
The new officers don't get coddled on their calls. Acuna frisks a man who is practically a walking drug lab; Jackson must secure a threatening subject; Stratus comforts the victims of a fire. 
Still, "Armed & Famous" seems to be begging for a lawsuit from some justifiably aggrieved private citizen who calls 911 and ends up with a cop more concerned with a close-up. 
What's next? "Celebrity Brain Surgeons"? Imagine the slogan: "They don't have 'em but they know how to fix 'em."

- [email protected]


----------



## BrickCop

Ok I just watched "Armed & Famous"

My impressions...

My 7 year old goes through tougher "training" in girl scouts compared to the celeb training. I think they went through a grueling 2 1/2 hours before they issued the Glock 40's.

Estrada should stick to informercials and car show appearances. His real life cop/female partner is a knockout.

Latoya (or was that Michael) Jackson- 'nuff said.

Trish Stratus is a major piece of ass.

Jack Osbourne can shoot as well or better than most 10 year veterans. He seeems to be the the closest in intelligence and ability to actually do the job.

The midget is pretty comical.

I'm pretty sure some of the incidents were staged.

Anyone else see this train wreck???

It was a disgrace to the Muncie PD but I'll watch it again...


----------



## lofu

I didn't think it was THAT bad. Pretty entertaining and I don't think it made the Muncie folks look bad. Trish Stratus was pretty bad ass with the tazer, almost sounded like she enjoyed it.


----------



## Barbrady

BrickCop said:


> Trish Stratus is a major piece of ass.


Oh yeah, sounded like she had an "O" when she got tazed.


----------



## hack1631

hey kwflatbed......you think they got vet. status?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## kwflatbed

hack1631 said:


> hey kwflatbed......you think they got vet. status?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Next Target

Why don't you go and F-K yourself you @$$


----------



## kttref

:evil: AHHHHH OHMIGOD!!! Nice Harry has gone EVIL!!! BEWARE!!! :evil:


----------



## hack1631

wow......thats classy


----------



## kwflatbed

Mabey some of your fellow DOC workers in Cranston would like to see
some of your posts.

Or how about the boss???

[email protected] [email protected]

Or mabey the Chief Inspector ???

[email protected] [email protected]

Department of Corrections
*40 Howard Avenue *
*Cranston, RI 02920 *

*Maximum Security 
Cranston 02920 
Main Control Center 
(401) 462-2034 
*


----------



## BSP268

now now boys!!!!


----------



## massirishcop

I cant believe I watched that......but the sad part is I will probably watch it again tonight!


----------



## 1moreftrleo

I thought the part during training where Estrada forced the guy out of the car with his gun drawn over a ticket was hillarious. Especially since, moments before, he was talking about how he has a leg-up on everyone else because of his show.


----------



## kttref

Man...this show rules hahahaha


----------



## Chree

I hate to admit it, but this show is funny.....I will watch it every week..


----------



## Gil

I just watched it online.... I could not stop laughing.... Officer Jackson runs from a cat, please thats too funny.


----------



## rocksy1826

Gil said:


> I just watched it online.... I could not stop laughing.... Officer Jackson runs from a cat, please thats too funny.


where'd you find it online? i missed it and want to see


----------



## kwflatbed

http://www.cbs.com/innertube/index.php?source=INNERTUBE_AFF_KCBS_LosAngeles


----------



## copcop

I'll watch it again...just to see the "guns" on Jackson again - wow


----------



## wgciv

Had to check it out.... thought it was dumb but some parts were pretty funny... I'd let Trish Stratus ride with me anytime!


----------



## Guest

crazy and horrible. i'll be watching next week too.


----------



## US706

finally got to see the preview..can't wait!!!


----------



## irish937

federal officer said:


> I thought that i heard it was a small town in Indiana !!
> the town was probably estatic about the celebs coming


Muncie has over 60,000 (67,000ish) people. They are not THAT back woods. Yes, I'm sure the city was compensated very well. After watching the first episode, I thought the little "Jack Ass" guy was like most cops starting out (VERY COCKY). If nothing else, it opens the eyes of a few. That is a start. TRUST ME, I've seen worse.....and they are STILL cops. I was kinda impressed how Osborne handled a weapon.

Hey Jarhead, YOU wouldn't sign sign it??????????? WHATEVER Dude!!!


----------



## benike84

I thought I read in an article somewhere that they city received no compensation for doing the show. At the very end the actors got together and bought the city three hummers as a thank you.


----------



## mpd61

The entire concept shows how things like "reality" T.V. are contributing to moral decay. YIKES!!!!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed

*TV's 'Armed & Famous' angers cop's widow*

By NICK WERNER
Muncie Star Press










LaToya Jackson discusses her shooting ability during filming of the CBS reality show "Armed & Famous" in Muncie, Ind., Monday, Dec. 4, 2006. The cast had firearms training as part of their performance as reserve officers with the Muncie Police Department. (AP Photo/Tom Strickland)

 
MUNCIE, Ind. -- A scene in Wednesday's episode of the CBS reality show Armed & Famous angered survivors of a Muncie policeman who was slain in the line of duty 16 years ago.

Officer Gregg Winters, 32, was shot five times in the back of the head and neck Dec. 28, 1990, by a handcuffed prisoner he was transporting to the Delaware County jail in a patrol car.

During Wednesday's episode, training officer Kyle Temple took his celebrity partner, Trish Stratus, to a downtown memorial to the fallen officer to emphasize to her the importance of properly patting down suspects for weapons.

"Screwed up and missed a handgun," Temple, 31, said, apparently referring to Winters. "Loved him to death. Screwed up and missed a handgun."

Earlier in the program, Stratus, then in her third day as a patrol officer, had conducted an improper pat-down on a female arrestee.
The problem with Temple's lecture, according to widow Molly Winters, was that Gregg Winters was not the officer that patted down prisoner Michael Lambert, then 20, and missed a .25-caliber pistol.

The pat-down was the responsibility of another officer, according to testimony in Lambert's murder trial, Molly Winters said.

About 24 hours after the show aired, Molly Winters and Temple spoke by phone and Temple apologized, Molly Winters said.

"I'm sure (Temple) did have good intentions," Molly Winters said. "But it sure did come out wrong."

Molly Winters, who now lives in rural Greenfield, said she was also angry at the police department and representatives of Armed & Famous for not calling her in advance to let her know that her family's tragedy would be mentioned in the show.

Gregg Winters's brother, Terry, a deputy chief and second-in-command at the Muncie Police Department, said he did not know about the scene in advance either.

"It's a personal thing and it's a tragedy that affected our family," Terry Winters said. "I feel like they should have left that part out of there."

Terry Winters said he did not have any hard feelings toward Temple, who had also apologized to the deputy chief.

"I think he got caught up in the moment and didn't realize the impact of what he said," Winters said.

Temple told The Star Press he drove Stratus to the memorial because he didn't believe the former pro wrestler understood how dangerous Muncie could be, despite the city's comparatively small size.

He blamed himself for not warning the Winters family about the reference.

During the episode, Temple wiped tears from his eyes while talking about how he presented a flag to Molly Winters during a memorial service several years after Gregg Winters's death.

Muncie Police Chief Joe Winkle said he hated that the episode caused any upset for Gregg Winters's survivors.

"I think I understand what Kyle (Temple) was trying to do," Winkle said. "It came across like he was blaming Gregg. But that wasn't his intention."

Armed & Famous producer Tom Forman did not immediately return a phone call Thursday night.

Following his conviction on murder charges, Michael Lambert was sentenced to death by Delaware Circuit Court 3 Judge Robert Barnet Jr. in January 1992, and the Muncie man has been on death row in the Indiana State prison since that time.

An execution scheduled for June 21, 2005, was indefinitely stayed by the 7th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals in Chicago.

Lambert had initially been arrested on a charge of public intoxication the night of the shooting when officers found him lying under a car in the 1000 block of East 24th Street.

As the patrol car approached a temporary county jail then located along Riggin Road, Lambert produced the gun, believed to have been hidden in his clothing, and shot Winters.

Delaware County sheriff's deputies found the police car in a ditch minutes later with Winters unresponsive and Lambert, still handcuffed and conscious in the back seat.

Winters died 11 days later.

Molly Winters coped with her loss by becoming an advocate for survivors of police officers killed in the line of duty, speaking publicly and in the press on many occasions.

She has served as a national trustee and president of COPS -- Concerns of Police Survivors, a grief-survival organization.
In 1998 she started the Indiana chapter of COPS.

Gregg and Molly Winters's two sons were ages three years and 10 months, respectively, when their father died. They are now in college and high school.

Molly Winters said she contacted an attorney Thursday but would not describe what type of legal action, if any, she intended to pursue.

Copyright 2006 IndyStar.com. All rights reserved








_Copyright © 2006 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------



## SOT

They are now getting ready to do one for the Army.


----------



## kttref

Oh it's on!! hahaha


----------



## Nachtwächter

*CBS axes 'Armed & Famous' after 4 shows*

* CBS axes 'Armed & Famous' after 4 shows *

_Mon Jan 29, 7:29 PM ET_

CBS has tossed "Armed & Famous" into the cancellation cooler. The new reality television series, which followed five lesser-celebrities during their time as gun-carrying reserve officers of the Muncie Police Department, has been axed after four episodes.
Producers planned seven episodes of "Armed & Famous," whose stars included former "CHiPs" star Erik Estrada, singer La Toya Jackson and Jack Osbourne. At least one unaired episode is to be shown this weekend on the cable channel VH1.
The show was broadcast on Wednesday nights, opposite Fox's top-rated "American Idol." "Armed & Famous" was 44th in the TV ratings its first week when two episodes aired, but fell to 70th for its Jan. 17 episode, according to Nielsen Media Research.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070130/ap_en_tv/armed_and_famous


----------



## kttref

I watched it


----------

